# Sticky  Introduce yourself- Who are you thread…



## Dave Hickey

Name: Dave- RBR Fixed moderator

From: Fort Worth, TX

Age: 50

Job: Director of Operations in the air cargo industry

Years fixed/SS: 10+

Fixed/SS Bike(s): 2 Panasonic Keirin bikes, 1 custom Cheakas SS, 1 Specialized SS mtn bike, and 1 Swift folding fixie



How about you? Feel free to tell us as little or as much as you want


----------



## majura

Name: Simon

From: Berlin, Germany (although am originally from Canberra, Australia)

Age: 23

Years SS/Fixed: 4

SS/Fixed Bikes: Schwinn Madison 08, Cannondale Super V SS'ed (in Australia) and an Avanti flat-bar road bike SS'ed with drop bars (also in Australia).


----------



## JCavilia

*Okay, I'll go next*

Name's John. 58 years old. I live in central Connecticut for the last 18 years or so, but before that I'd spent considerable time in Washington, D.C., northern New Jersey, the S.F. Bay Area, and Reno (where I was born). Been cycling quite a bit for more than 35 years, and it's been my main form of exercise for most of that time.

I first rode a FG about 9 years ago, after getting intrigued by the concept from reading Sheldon Brown's stuff. Not wanting to invest a lot of $ (and liking to tinker), I didn't take the plunge until I found a suitable frame cheap -- a Raleigh Rampar (remember those) I found for 5$ at a garage sale. Built it up with some old leftover parts and a few new ones. I still ride it, and like it a lot.

I built a second fixie about 5 years ago, when my office re-located close enough to make regular commuting easily feasible (6 miles each way). A friend was going to toss out an old Atala city bike that had belonged to his father, dating from the early 60's. I rescued it, fixed it, switched to drop bars, and added rack and fenders to make it my winter/bad weather commuter. 

I commute year-round (switching to the bus only on the snowiest days, and missing about 6 weeks most winters), almost all on one of the 2 fixies. Still enjoy the road bike for longer and hillier rides, but I do more miles on the FGs now.

I enjoy this forum a lot.


----------



## Dave Hickey

We have to get together on my next trip to Hartford


----------



## BianchiJoe

name: Tom
age: 48
location: Austin TX
years singlespeed: 10
years fixed: 6

High school teacher, car-free as of 11/08, daily bike commuter. Sorry, ladies, I'm married! Currently riding BMX cruisers: a Kappa 26" and a Fireman's Texas Cruzer 29"


----------



## VaughnA

Name: Vaughn 

From: Lynchburg (Forest) Va

Age: 47

Years fixed/SS: 4 SS/3 Fixed

Fixed/SS Bike(s): 2006 Lemond Fillmore. 

Not as hairy as Dave..

Edit: Here's a photo.


----------



## filtersweep

Name: Eric
From: Stavanger, Norway (from Mpls, MN originally)
Age: 40
Fixed: 6 years- Inspired by Sheldon Brown, then started commuting fixed-- still prefer fixed unless I need studded tires (like tomorrow-- have to dig out the mtn bike). I commute all year-- but am known to drive if I have a meeting across town). My favorite fixed bike is a Schwinn Prologue conversion with a bunch of decent parts on it. 

There aren't (m)any fixed gear riders around here--- unless I count the unicyclist I pass quite frequently who is heading up to the university.


----------



## wooglin

Name: Chris
From: NH, living in SC
Age: 48
Years fixed/SS: 4 or 5
Fixed/SS Bike(s): Converted Trek 760 (fixed), Bianchi San Jose (fixed/free, daily driver), Voodoo Dambala (SS)

Usually just lurk in this forum.


----------



## Richard

*OK, I'll bite.*

Name: Richard

Age: 62

Born in Santa Monica, CA. Now living in Orange County, CA. Spent 9 years (1993-2002) in exile in Boise, ID.

Have been at various times in my life a legislative analyst, a lobbyist, and a ski instructor. Currently I am the sales manager at an independent bicycle dealer where I have been employed for 4 1/2 years (I decided to make an honest living.)

I have been an avid cyclist and self-taught tinkerer since I tried to put drop bars on my Royce Union Sturmey-Archer 3 speed back in the '50's.

Did some racing but more of a "competitive" club rider. Dabbled in mountain biking but really I'm a dyed in the wool roadie.

Built my first fixie (a '72 Raleigh Supercourse) about two years ago for a commuter. That's presently a single-speed. Got hooked and converted a lovely Dave Moulton Fuso I lucked into. That's my "hard-core" fixie.

I still relish my geared road bikes for long, hilly rides, but I seem to be riding the Fuso a lot.

And looking forward to another "Dave Hickey Memorial Fixed Gear Ride" here in SoCal.


----------



## JCavilia

*Sure*



Dave Hickey said:


> We have to get together on my next trip to Hartford


pm me. I'm right downtown, at that company with the umbrella. You get to Hartford often?


----------



## Dave Hickey

I have an office at BDL that I'm responsible for...I get up there 4-5 times per year...

I'll PM you my next trip...... I've ridden from Windsor Locks to downtown and back many times....


----------



## roadfix

George
54
Los Angeles
coffee: black

Riding fixed since 1995, inspired by Bicycle Guide's review of the Ibis Scorcher. So I ordered one for myself to see what this was all about. Been hooked since. 

Dave Hickey, Richard, Mapei, & Roadfix


----------



## VaughnA

By looking at the age of the responders so far I'd say the theory of the young fixie hipster is out the window!!


----------



## wooglin

VaughnA said:


> By looking at the age of the responders so far I'd say the theory of the young fixie hipster is out the window!!


Those young guys all have coasties.


----------



## Dave Hickey

VaughnA said:


> By looking at the age of the responders so far I'd say the theory of the young fixie hipster is out the window!!


Average so far is 47.7 years....I knew we weren't a young crowd but neither is RBR overall...


----------



## anthony.delorenzo

Name: Anthony
From: Whitehorse, Yukon, Canada
Age: 33
Years fixed/SS: 3
Fixed/SS Bike(s):

Surly Karate Monkey fixie commuter
Misfit Psycles DiSSent mountain bike


----------



## FlynG

Name: Lance

Age: 46

Job: Production Test Pilot

SS/Fixed: SS from childhood, to a SS29er MTB, to a fixed IRO group buy build up.

I'm the "portly" one next to the "hairy" one.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I was thinking of you..There was a guy that posted a homemade frame on Fixed Gear Gallery today.... It had HUGE tires....you could ride it in your neck of the woods.... Pretty cool looking...I'll try to find the link

Edit: here is the link http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2008/nov/3/OlliErkkila.htm


----------



## axcxnj

Name: Aaron

From: NJ

Age: 22

Job: Mechanical engineer working in the nuclear power industry

Years SS/Fixed: 2 (only picked up a bike again 2 years ago)

Bikes: Gary Fisher Rig (SS), Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno (SS CX), Eighth Inch parts bin special (Fixed)


----------



## singlecross

Name: Adam

Age: 37

Location: Downeast Maine

SS Bike: Started SS on a Van Dessel Country Road Bob to see if I'd like SS. 
Now a custom Carl Strong Ti SS cross bike.

Riding: I started riding regularly 4 years ago as a personal protest to the craziness in the world around me... oil wars, climate change, obesity, over medication, etc... basically the whole set of environmental and health issues that I feel cycling can help ameliorate. Be part of the solution and not part of the problem, right? I commute 30 miles nearly every day all year round. Cycling has given me more than I could have ever imagined...

I'm also hairier than Dave... really...

singlecross





singlecross


----------



## max hammer

name: tim
from: eugene OR
age: 46
bikes: just got a trek soho S for commuting about two months ago; also a jamis ventura race road bike
time fixed/ss: ss for about two months; fixed for about a week.


----------



## blakcloud

Name: Thomas
Age: 48
Location: Grew up in Ottawa, Canada, been living in Toronto, Canada for the last 22 years. 
Occupation: Research Analyst Clinical Sexology. Our team is looking at the etiology of pedophilia and other sexual disorders that get men in trouble with the law. (And yes I am a hit at parties for all the stories I can tell)

Been cycling my whole life and have never gotten a drivers license. Ride to work every day on one of two single speeds, Kona Paddy Wagon and converted Cannondale Bad Boy plus building up a third single speed which is centers around a Marinoni steel frame. Going to buy a custom single speed on my 50th birthday as a present to myself, so far Waterford is in the running. 

I really like checking out the cycling scene where ever I go. So far this year I have gone to Paris France, Leuven and Brussells Belguim, (Leuven is a commuters dream like going to cyclist heaven), Vienna Austria (another great cycling city), Washington DC and New York City USA, Sydney and Mebourne Australia. Next trips are to Madrid Spain and Tokyo Japan. Going to these places makes me realize that Toronto is not half bad when it comes to cycling infrastructure. Could be better but it could be worse. Cycling makes up a large portion of my life. Reading this forum is a must everyday.


----------



## Andrea138

Name: Andrea
From: Memphis, TN
Age: 27
Bikes:Surly Crosscheck that's living as a SS CX bike for now, but will also see time as as fixie commuter in the future. I've also got a Blue RC7 road bike (w/gears)

I'm the unofficial state champ women's SS CXer... 

since I'm the ONLY woman racing a SS in Tennessee


----------



## BianchiJoe

Andrea138 said:


> I'm the ONLY woman racing a SS in Tennessee


That's awesome, Andrea! Way to rock that Cross Check!


----------



## Dave Hickey

Andrea138 said:


> I'm the unofficial state champ women's SS CXer...
> 
> since I'm the ONLY woman racing a SS in Tennessee


Don't sell your self short as to your racing accomplishments...

Andrea is an OUTSTANDING cyclist.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey

Come on you lurkers....Tell us who you are.... Please


----------



## Andrea138

Dave Hickey said:


> Don't sell your self short as to your racing accomplishments...
> 
> Andrea is an OUTSTANDING cyclist.....:thumbsup:


Hush....

I'll be a domestique next year for some awesome U23 riders, though


----------



## Colin Y

Name: Colin
Age: 18
Located: Ann Arbor, MI
From: Rochester, MI
Fixed years: .2 I'm getting there.
Bikes: 1982 Schwinn Le Tour converted to fixie commuter

As of right now, I only have time to ride to and from classes, but I am doing it year round.

Unfortunately I don't have a sweet pic of me on my bike...


----------



## C Cow

*I'll Play!*

Hello.
I'm Chris.
It's been six months since I've changed gears, while riding, that is.
I'm in Albuquerque.
Yes, I'll help that age average stay high, I'm 49.

I've been riding SS since a derailleuer broke on my hardtail mtb in 06. It was good timing, I was prepping to start my cyclocross career that year. I think it was a great choice for cross. I did ok that season, surprising many gear bikes that cost way more than my 12 year old converted mtb.
I did a few thousand road miles on that bike the next year, a few centuries (organized and otherwise). Then I got a Spec singlecross in August of 07. Another great year in the cross series, and flipping to fixie for many for many many road miles. 
I raced the SS mtb in two 12 hour events; raced the SX in a few of our off road series, and one of our NMES events (128 miles offroad). I raced our state TT in fixie, raced our state RR with a 42x16 (finishing around midpack). 
I've got 5000 miles on that SX this year. I commute in fixie. Cross season has been outstanding this year. We don't have ss class (I'm glad), but I've already got the Cat 3/4 series in the bag, with one series race to go (and top 20 in the P12). I do believe that riding fixie has helped my cross season. My commute is about the same length as our races and I ride to work like it's a race.
We've got a group of my teammates doing our organized centuries on SS, and might try it fixie next year. I plan on doing more RR's next year, in SS mode.

I've still got one gear bike, a 5 inch travel full suspender. I may be switchingit to ss this year (it'll be dificult).

C Cow


----------



## Dave Hickey

Hey Chris. Have you ever met fellow RBRer Terry B? He's from ABQ too but he recently started a one year stint in China


----------



## shoegazer

Name: bryan
From: raleigh, nc
Age: 42
Years SS: 25+ Fixed: 8 Gears: 0
Fixed Bikes: upgraded SE Lager & vintage euro track frame with campy pista components.

i'm the innocent one in black


----------



## DIRT BOY

Name: Giovanni
Age: 39
City: Miami, FL

I am a weight weenie who has always had a fixation with fixed and SS bikes and now is really loving them.

Started fixed riding a few months ago. Raced MTB and SS MTB for a few years. I am still getting use to fixed riding. But when I am on my geared bike, I miss the FG/SS sensation.

I run my own WW Bike Site/Shop, Personal Trainer/Fitness Coach and Full-Time (almost 3/4 day) stay-at-home Dad.

My FG/SS bikes and a 08 Dawes, 08 Schwinn Madison and soon to be built lugged Mercier.

I own a 13.5lb Road Bike and a sub 20lb MTB Hartail with Disc Brakes.


----------



## FlynG

Dave Hickey said:


> It had HUGE tires
> Edit: here is the link http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2008/nov/3/OlliErkkila.htm


That is one messed up bike. I bet it is fun though. I wonder if it is prone to endos?

Here is another fat tire bike from fatty's blog.


----------



## seeborough

*My Info.*

I'm from Goldsboro, NC. My fixed/SS Bike(s) are a Surly Steamroller, Motobecane Jury, Fuji SS, '80s Schwinn Traveler conversion and a Schwinn Panther SS. I'm originally from Luebeck, Germany, moved here to to attend grad school at UNC-CH (_GO HEELS!_) and ended up teaching and coaching in Goldsboro. I have one wife, one daughter, too many bikes and am not too fond of driving, Mavic rims or cats. I like brie, Bayern Muenchen, coffee, Italian components, Irish folk music, those funky looking flannel pajama pants and Belgian beer. 

I know that global warming is man made and I'd like world peace, please.


----------



## agm2

Name: Andrew

From: Tallmadge Ohio

Age: 26

Years fixed/SS: first year

Fixed/SS Bike(s): Redline 925 fixed, Gary Fisher Advance converted to SS


----------



## Andrea138

CCow- I love you kit-matched bar tape!


----------



## Pablo

Name: Pablo, o, eso es lo me me llamen. 
Age: 28
Locale: Longmont Colorado. 

I was a skateboarder in high school and college but transitioned into mountain biking. I later got into road riding. I got into fixed gear bikes after reading an article in Dirt Rag Magazine. I was poor law student then and got the magazine used from Full Cycle Bike Shop in Boulder. I read the article and was hook. I somehow managed to get the money together, with my tax return to buy a Pista. That was well over five years ago. I've since worn out all the parts and upgraded them. By the way, that's Dave Hickey's old Regal. My only other singlespeed bike is my tandem that my new ol' lady stokes me on. My mountain bike is still a 1x9, but that's probably only a matter of time.


----------



## ukiahb

Name- Bill

Age = 51

From- Santa Rosa, CA

Years fixed = 6

fixed bike = Soma Rush, 1 year on a converted road bike before it

been riding a long time, FWIW was an S.F. bike messenger way back in the '70's, did much SS riding then on a Schwinn Heavy Duty


----------



## jmlapoint

Name: John
From: San Diego, CA
Age: 65
Retired Orthopedic Surgeon
Raced: 1972 - 1988
Fixed: 1995
Bikes: 1992 TREK 5500 converted SS
1979 LIPPY Track Bike converted to Road Fixie
1984 Aluminum CANNONDALE converted to SS
Ride Fixie 30-40 miles daily.

1979 Lippy Track Bike with front brake and 'cowhorns'
View attachment 147873


----------



## asterisk

Name: D. Davis
From: Oregon
Age: 25
Job: Online media for dead tree purveyor
Years fixed/SS: 8-ish
Fixed/SS Bike(s):

EAI BareKnuckle, occasional racer and go-to fast ride


Gianni Motta, vintage Sunday ride


Surly CrossCheck, daily commuter dubbed WhiteCheck


----------



## refund!?

Larry

Idaho Panhandle

61

Been riding fixies/SS's several times a week for about three decades

-Trained on fixies in the late 70's / early to mid 80's
-Raced on the 7-11 Velodrome from when it was built until the latter part of the 80's, 
-Competed in the Vet Nationals there in '86
-One of the club members had a fixie 700c tricycle track bike (A gas to ride)

Three fixies and/or SS's: Pictures of my newly painted fixie were posted on this forum 4/27/07. The SS's are a rigid mtb (Crotch Rocket frame from the mid 80's) and a coaster brake cruiser. Built up a few more (Surly, Soma, several vintage lugged steel frames) and sold them. 

Currently waiting on a Matt Chester ti fixie/SS 29'r frame (Maybe early spring). The build's going to be extra special. 

Also ride an Ellsworth Truth, a sub 15 pound contemporary road bike, an American Breezer / Extracycle, and the lugged steel all Italian road bike I raced years ago.


----------



## lwkwafi

Name: Frank
Locale- Joliet, IL, now in Urbana for school (both undergrad, time off, and grad school)
Years fixed- 2ish I think. 
Rides: Bianchi san jose (which came fixed oddly enough), BFSSFG IRO, Bianchi folding bike, Bianchi BUSS (though haven't gotten out on it, yet. Stupid gas then grad school) And thats only the SS/Fixed (Yikes!)


----------



## Pablo

asterisk said:


> EAI BareKnuckle, occasional racer and go-to fast ride


That thing is money. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey

agree...it's always been one of my favorites bikes... great job


----------



## godot

Name: Kevin
Age: 38
Located: Windsor, CO
From: Phoenix, AZ
Fixed years: 3 months
Bike: Salsa Casseroll

Wanted to try something different this winter, so I got a SS. Been great for my 35 mile commute, and for getting dropped when I go out on the lunch time group rides. Figure the SS will keep me entertained through the winter so I'll have the base mileage to ramp it up and get back into racing next season.


----------



## Kolossal

Name: Olivier
Age: 28
Located: Quebec City, QC, Canada
From: Montreal, QC, Canada
Fixed years: 1 year fixed, 3 year SS
Bikes: Nishiki fixed conversion, SS Winter mountain bike, Opus Sentiero Cross, Custom touring in progress.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> . . . to ramp it up and get back into racing next season.


I'll race you, but only if there ia no flat or downhill terrain.


----------



## Dave Hickey

roadfix said:


> George
> 54
> Los Angeles
> coffee: black
> 
> Riding fixed since 1995, inspired by Bicycle Guide's review of the Ibis Scorcher. So I ordered one for myself to see what this was all about. Been hooked since.
> 
> Dave Hickey, Richard, Mapei, & Roadfix



That was a great time.. We have to do that again


----------



## roadfix

Dave Hickey said:


> That was a great time.. We have to do that again


Most definitely!!!


----------



## godot

Pablo said:


> I'll race you, but only if there ia no flat or downhill terrain.


I hate small people. (and hills)


----------



## Creakyknees

My name is Creaky and I only use one gear at a time.


----------



## Stickarm

Name: Dylan

From: New York City

Age: 35

Job: I work in the word processing department at a law firm. I'm also an indolent cartoonist and artist bookmaker.

Years SS: 18 years

Fixed/SS Bike(s): Raleigh One Way

For as long as I can remember, I've always had a bike. They are, for me, the best way to get around locally. Over the past few years I've become more of a motorist than a biker, though, mainly because the distances I travel are longer than they've ever been. In order to make a change in my life, I recently decided to commute to work on a bicycle as a "thing to do." This is partly about getting some exercise and partly about just finding a place in my life where I can eke out some space for myself.

My commuting route takes me from Bay Ridge, Brooklyn to Wall Street and back. I'm a reverse commuter, too, so I leave for work at midnight and ride home through the rush hour hordes. It's not the safest route in the world, but I find that it's a lot of fun (and much safer) if done slowly. The Brooklyn Bridge is my nemesis.

When I started looking for a bike again, a friend who has built bikes for me in the past recommended Road Bike Review as a good place to get ideas about what's available. I'm primarily interested in the "causal clothes" mode of bike riding (as opposed to the more competitive and specialized "spandex and crotch cream" kind of aesthetic), but I've found the site to be an excellent resource for learning about gear and techniques.

So, basically, I'm just lurking in order to soak up the info. I'm posting in this thread because Dave Hickey said he wanted to hear from lurkers. Hello!


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> I hate small people. (and hills)


Good thing I'm not small.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Stickarm said:


> I'm primarily interested in the "causal clothes" mode of bike riding (as opposed to the more competitive and specialized "spandex and crotch cream" kind of aesthetic), but I've found the site to be an excellent resource for learning about gear and techniques.
> 
> So, basically, I'm just lurking in order to soak up the info. I'm posting in this thread because Dave Hickey said he wanted to hear from lurkers. Hello!


Stick around...It's great to have you.. funny you mention "casual clothes" mode of cycling..The last two weekends, that is exactly what I've done and I enjoy it as much as long road rides....


----------



## Hollywood

name: JT
Hometown: L.A., born & raised
Age: 44
Years SS & Fixed: maybe 5?

Got into mtb SS before fixed. Both were DIY weekend projects to "try it out". Now my only mtn bike is a 29er SS. My Trek fixie conversion was just totaled in a collision with a car.  Awaiting insurance and a decision on whats next.

Also in the stable: 2 SS cruisers and an old Schwinn Suburban SS conversion for townie runs. And 4 bikes w gears 

Hi friend!









RIP:


----------



## Dave Hickey

What did you decide for a replacement?


----------



## livin4lax09

you have a very colorful bike.


----------



## Andrea138

HW- You need some mustache wax. Also, I'm very disappointed that you aren't wearing sandals w/those tall socks


----------



## desmo13

Name: Branden

From: Bay Area (Brentwood), CA

Age: 38

Job: Middle School Teacher

Years fixed/SS: 1

Fixed/SS Bike(s): My converted 1987 Cannondale.

After 18 or so years off riding, got back into, roadie, then MTB, did some racing, then Downhill MTB. All the time wondering what to do with my old race bike from Highschool/college.

So over a year working on it from time to time, it came together. At first, I was not comfortable fixed. So I rode it on the freewheel side for almost a year. Then this summer, I bet myself to ride it fixed gear side only for 1 month. I hate freewheel bikes now 

I ride it everywhere, commute some, training rides and even on the fast tempo sunday group rides. I still hate downhills on it though 

the bike:


----------



## randi_526

Name: Miranda
Age: 24
job: Line Cook
Location: Chicago
years fixed: .5
Other: Only started really riding when I sold my car and moved to Chicago about 2 years ago. I only rode MTB recreationally before that in Vermont. I made the switch to fixed gear over the summer when I bought a Raliegh Rush Hour off Craigslist on a whim, and my geared bike hasn't really seen the road much since. The Raleigh is my main transportation, though my '94 Giant Perigee may get some use again in the spring. It's currently a pile of parts so I can paint the frame as a winter project. It's probably going to turn into a fixed gear. 










(edited because I copied the image location wrong the first time)


----------



## randi_526

I give up. The picture I was trying to post of my bike is clearly not cooperating.


----------



## Balderick

Name: Brian
Age: 40
married, two kids.

Ridden fixed for only 4 months - own an Apollo Record running 84" gear - track bike. Raced track twice! Have fitted Soma brake levers and Ultegra brakes - will commute on it to and from work, and fit track racing in on the way home on Wednesday night.

Main ride is a roadie - Argon 18 Platinum. Have a Giant carbon roadie as a spare bike, and a MTB somehwere in the garage.


----------



## JeffN

Name: Jeff

From: Heath, TX

Job: Licensed Psychologist

Years Fixed/SS: 0

Years lurking this forum: 2+

Fixed/SS bikes: just ordered a white EAI Bare Knuckle and will be building it up in the next few months.

Geared: LeMond Sarthe

I'm a veteran (survivor) of two DFW Train-ing rides, which have been the inspiration to try fixed.

I haven't figured out how to add pics yet.


----------



## Dave Hickey

JeffN said:


> Fixed/SS bikes: just ordered a white EAI Bare Knuckle and will be building it up in the next few months.
> 
> .


I can't wait to see that..... Will you ride it on the 3rd annual training ride?


----------



## JeffN

Dave Hickey said:


> I can't wait to see that..... Will you ride it on the 3rd annual training ride?


I'm hoping to have it done by then. It depends on when that ride will be. I would love to have it done by the spring. I'm sure I'll be posting pics along the way and asking for suggestions.


----------



## moschika

Name: Eric - Moschika

From: Santa Rosa, CA

Age: 37

Job: Public Health/Disease Control - Program coordinator

Years fixed/SS: SS 10+ years, fixed only about 4 years.

Fixed/SS Bike(s): SS - Curtlo mtb, Gios Aerodynamic convert. Fixed - Malvern Star


----------



## The Green Hour

Name : Jim F.

From : Las Colinas (Irving) Tx.

Age : 50 ....(just turned a few weeks ago. :17: )

Occupation: Optical manufacturing. Spent most of my working life maintaining and repairing 
machine tools in the tooling industry. My real talent is art - specifically oil 
painting. My love of art and mechanics is a perfect match for the bicycle. 

Bikes: Look KG 361, Motobecane Messenger, Gary Fisher Wahoo MTB. 
Currently working on a locally built custom steel road bike. 

Years cycling: Most of my life, from the tricycle, to hopefully the tricycle in the retirement 
community back in Florida. .... (Just kidding I hope)

The Screen name comes from the term used by the Impressionist artists that used to meet at the cafe's in Paris for a drink (or two or three) of absinthe. Similar to our own modern day "happy hour", many ideas and creations came from the consumption of the green concoction....


----------



## nobody

Name: Tom

From: Bozeman, MT

Age: 23

Job: Computer Science student/Lowe's Employee

Years fixed/SS: 7yrs SS (started w/ SS MTB) and 2-3yrs fixed (road)

Fixed/SS Bike(s): 07 Windsor The Hour w/ IRO wheels and a brooks, 84 Schwinn LeTour SS, currently my 07 Bianchi Axis is converted to fix with fenders for winter, and a late 80s/early 90s Specialized built up for Bike Polo...

Enjoying some alleycats and bike polo around here.....now that its cooling down and gettin a bit of snow, thinkin i'll get some studded tires for the Axis and should be set!


----------



## Dave Hickey

The Green Hour said:


> Name : Jim F.
> 
> From : Las Colinas (Irving) Tx.
> 
> Age : 50 ....(just turned a few weeks ago. :17: )
> 
> Occupation: Optical manufacturing. Spent most of my working life maintaining and repairing
> machine tools in the tooling industry. My real talent is art - specifically oil
> painting. My love of art and mechanics is a perfect match for the bicycle.
> 
> Bikes: Look KG 361, Motobecane Messenger, Gary Fisher Wahoo MTB.
> Currently working on a locally built custom steel road bike.
> 
> Years cycling: Most of my life, from the tricycle, to hopefully the tricycle in the retirement
> community back in Florida. .... (Just kidding I hope)
> 
> The Screen name comes from the term used by the Impressionist artists that used to meet at the cafe's in Paris for a drink (or two or three) of absinthe. Similar to our own modern day "happy hour", many ideas and creations came from the consumption of the green concoction....



Hey Jim, we have to ride some day..... I ride in Los Colinas all the time.. Who is building your custom frame? David Cheakas?


----------



## The Green Hour

Dave Hickey said:


> Hey Jim, we have to ride some day..... I ride in Los Colinas all the time.. Who is building your custom frame? David Cheakas?


No, his wait was a little long....I wanted something for next spring.

Daltex is building it. I met him at the Texas framebuilder's show and found out he is very close to me. This made it all very convenient since this is my first custom.

The build will be a unique blend of modern and old. Cheakas will be doing the paint work though. Glenn (Daltex) raves of his work, both building and painting.:thumbsup: 

I've only been in Tx. for a couple of years, so I never got involved in any group or club. Glenn offered me to ride with him as well. I don't need to be riding with twenty-something racer types at my age and current fitness level. 

After things get settled and the weather permits, maybe we can go out....you are fixed now until spring right??


----------



## Dave Hickey

Yep.....I'm fixed and slow as molasses.... If you want to go out and ride, PM me..I can't wait to see the frame...


----------



## PlasticMotif

Name: Mac

From: Nashville, TN

Age: 23

Job: Department of Environment and Conservation - Hound!

Years fixed/SS: 3 yrs BMX racing (as a kid) - .5 just getting back into it.


----------



## Guest

Name: Jim Clark
Residence: Morganton, NC
Age: 40
Occupation: Psychologist (applied behavior analysis with developmental disabilities)
Years SS: 2, started on mountain bike
Years Fixed: 1
Fixed Bikes: Soma Delancey, Redline Monocog 29
Sissy bikes: Cannondale Synapse

I've been riding my Soma since 11/07, but I just converted my Redline to fixed. I'm still at the beginning of the learning curve riding fixed off-road, but I love riding fixed and prefer it to my geared bike on the road. I've raced the Soma in a time trial series at Lowes Motor Speedway that has an open fixed division. I'm not really competitive with the other fixed riders, but it's a blast and I have no ideas of doing it on anything but my Soma. I have to confess to being mostly a lurker, but I read RBR daily and find it to be a great resource.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Yep.....*I'm fixed and slow as molasses*.... If you want to go out and ride, PM me..I can't wait to see the frame...


Don't let Dave fool you. He's got a few geared and ss bikes too  

I saw a lugged Daltex roadie at Cheakas's shop one of the times I was over there during the Merckx paint. It looked very nice.


----------



## innergel

JeffN said:


> I'm hoping to have it done by then. It depends on when that ride will be. I would love to have it done by the spring. I'm sure I'll be posting pics along the way and asking for suggestions.



Awesome Jeff! I'm happy you are building up a Bare Knuckle. I've seen a few of them and they are always impressive. 

When you are ready to order some parts, let me know. Sadly I'm probably going to be parting out my track bike and will have some track parts available. I'll make you a good deal on whatever parts you might be able to use. There's a full Miche Primato group in the bunch.


----------



## innergel

Name: Jason
From: Dallas, TX
Age: 41
Job: Sr. Business Analyst & Project Manager
Years fixed/SS: 4-ish
Fixed/SS Bike(s): Takara kid trailer puller and soon-to-be commuter, Fiorelli fixed, Spicer custom aluminum track bike

Fact 1: I love the DFW Train-ing rides. Even with all the "trauma" they are my favorite rides of the year. Riding around a city on a bike is great.

Fact 2: I changed jobs in September and now I work in Downtown Dallas and I'm 30 miles or so from the Superdrome. I used to ride there once or twice a week during the season as a change of pace. Now it's almost impossible to get up there to ride after work. So I fear I'll have to ditch the Spicer to make room for something I can use more. It makes me sad because I love riding the track.

Fact 3: I would have never done either of these things if I hadn't gone fixed/ss.

I'm in blue. JeffN to my left.









Kid puller/commuter









Fiorelli fixed


----------



## cxwrench

Cool idea Dave...

Tim
San Rafael, CA
45yrs old, started racing bmx in '76. Raced single speed mtb for 5-6yrs, ridden fixed on the road for prob 11-12yrs, race on the track now. 

Bicycle mechanic by trade, work at a shop and also have worked for a few pro teams, currently ProMan womens Pro Cycling Team (road, cx and uci track teams). 

Current single speeds:
FMF 24" cruiser
'49 Columbia cruiser

Current fixed gear:
CSK track bike


----------



## breadandwater

Name: Cory
From: Pittsburgh, PA
Age: 22
Job:nothing currently
Years fixed: between fixed and single for about 2 years

been riding bikes for as long as i can remember. never got a drivers license
rode a Kona Hoss for a long time and did a lot of mt. biking. 
had a bianchi pista for a while but sold it for a bianchi san jose.
i was absolutely in love with my san jose, it fit me perfectly, was bombproof, and just road like a dream. i rode this and a Cannondale Caad5 for most of the summer

hit some money problems in early july and sold my Caad5  about a week and a half or so later got hit head-on by a car doin about 40 in the wrong lane. i was on my san jose and that got destroyed as did i. ive fully healed except my tib-fib fracture is refusing to fuse together but i just got a bone growth stimulator so i have my fingers crossed with that.

now im just crutching around waiting on my leg and window shopping for bikes. hoping to pick up a Haro Mary SS to get back into riding then a probably a bianchi volpe or some other touring rig soon after. my buddy is letting me borrow his c'dale f4 once im up to start commuting again. i got some old savings bonds ill probably put towards my own new ride tho.

planning to ride the atlantic coast next august. then doin transamerica in 2010... woo!


----------



## agm2

breadandwater- wow, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the bone growth simulator works out for you. I just hope they got the guy and he's going to pay restitution for what he put you through.


----------



## ssmondia

David Williams
From: Shawnee, KS
Age: 48
Occupation: owner of kitchen remodeling business

Years fixed/ss: 3

Fixed/ss bikes: ss karate monkey, and, of course, a ss Mondia I've had since 1980 or so. 

Enjoy reading all the posts from like-minded people. Thanks!!


----------



## Henri65

*Late to the party but...*

Name: Charlie
Age: 43
Location: W. Htfd CT
Years SS: 2.5
Years Fixed: Infancy

Thought singlespeeds were the stupidest thing in the world...until I tried one. When I was waiting for parts for my geared bike, I decided to see what all the hype was about and converted an old Stumpjumper. Been single ever since. 
Had this old Trek my neighbor gave me years ago which has served me from first adult road bike to foul weather beater that was first geared, then singlespeed, and finally I turned the wheel and went fixed with it. The Fun Machine is quickly becoming my favorite bicycle.
I tried fixed last year, but didn't really like it or give it a chance.
Now that I can descend without completely freaking out ( I still freak out a little), I love it.

first single









first 29'er









Race bike and favorite dirt rig:









The Fun Machine:


----------



## Dave Hickey

Henri65 said:


> Name: Charlie
> Age: 43
> Location: W. Htfd CT
> Years SS: 2.5
> Years Fixed: Infancy
> 
> Thought singlespeeds were the stupidest thing in the world...until I tried one. When I was waiting for parts for my geared bike, I decided to see what all the hype was about and converted an old Stumpjumper. Been single ever since.
> Had this old Trek my neighbor gave me years ago which has served me from first adult road bike to foul weather beater that was first geared, then singlespeed, and finally I turned the wheel and went fixed with it. The Fun Machine is quickly becoming my favorite bicycle.
> I tried fixed last year, but didn't really like it or give it a chance.
> Now that I can descend without completely freaking out ( I still freak out a little), I love it.


Great bikes... I converted a Stuntjumper too...It could be it's twin.... I'll have to dig up a picture


----------



## Eyestrain

Name: Marcel
Age: 33
Location: Lakewood, CO
Occupation: lawyer

I bought my first bike, the Cervelo pictured below, as an adult in 2005 (prior to that, my last bike was an old 10 speed I owned in junior high). I live near the foothills and therefore enjoy easy access to many great climbs. I started riding on the suggestion of a friend after he grew tired of being used as an emotional tampon when I complained about my lack of fitness. Since then, I've ridden consistently and have certainly benefited as a result.

I built my first fixed gear last year as a winter project and really enjoy riding it, particularly with the wife and 5 year old daughter when serious climbing is out of the question.

The first picture is a summit photo on Mt. Evans after my first ascent in June of 2006. I was trying to flex my muscle, but apparently fell a few calories short. The second photo is my fixed gear.


----------



## croscoe

Name: Charlie

From: Cheraw, SC

Age: 24

Job: Derelict

Years fixed/SS: 0.083

Bike: Surly Steamroller

I've only been riding fixed for a little over a month, but I am loving it as you would a Big Mac combo meal. I ride fixed everywhere from the roads to singletrack. Variable gears were fun, and I may own another geared bike in the future, but riding fixed is just too much fun.


----------



## Henri65

That's awesome! How big are those tires?


----------



## trueno92

Andrew from Toronto Canada,

got into riding fixed in the fall.. now its snowing here. Only got into it cuz I was sick of the difficulty in finding parts for my folding bike..
into riding fixed mainly for my knee and for aerobic activity, not much into doing tricks...too old for that!

I'll post pics of my fixed gear in the pics thread.

if there is anyone else here from toronto, we can ride!


----------



## croscoe

Henri65 said:


> How big are those tires?


They're listed as 38, but the casing is more of a 35.


----------



## Buckaloni

Name: Chris

From: Philadelphia since '94, NYC before that

Age: 47

Job: Logistics Manager for a Swedish home furnishings retailer

Years SS/Fixed: 4+ (did ride a little at Kissena many,many moons ago)

Bikes: On-One Inbred (SS), Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno (SS CX), Steve Potts Cross Country Racer (geared)


----------



## ralph m

Ralph 

Long Island, NY

Former global customer manager with business information firm, now building my own (unrelated) business.

52 

Started daily riding in the spring to help kick smoking...still smoke free since February! 

Fixed a vintage 80's Lotus 12 sp roadbike given to me by a friend during the summer. Redished the rear wheel (steel) and rebuilt the entire bike, bearings etc. Spent a total of $40 on this project and it's my favorite ride. I'm absolutely hooked! I rarely use the Trek MTB and other vintage 12 sp Lotus Legend (now on my trainer for the winter).


----------



## Fixed

*Fixed*

Doug [email protected], in Fresno, California.

Age: 48

Job: real estate lawyer for city

Fixed since 2001

Been posting at RBR since the first day it was created, under various handles

Fixed bikes: Bianchi Pista (completely repainted myself and all different parts); Bianchi Alloro steel ENO conversion for commuting

+ Bianchi 928 Carbon SL, all Record; Cervelo P2C/Zipp 999 tt bike w/ SRM; Soma Smoothie commuter; Bianchi Milano; Bianchi steel circa 1985; Bianchi Rekord circa 1980; Giant carbon full suspension mtb; Specialized hard tail mtb; KHS tandem (missing a few there)

Goals for next year: Climb to Kaiser fixed again; Furnace Creek 508 fixed; take on any ride in California fixed; hit more than 60 mph locally

http://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm

http://www.midcalracing.com/kaiser2004.htm

http://www.midcalracing.com/ccd.htm

Also like to do crazy stuff like this:

http://www.midcalracing.com/downhill/dhtt051808.htm

http://www.midcalracing.com/5082001/5082001.htm


----------



## Gapp

Danny 

Road: SS/fixed (80/20) 
Dirt: SS 29er rigid

North Dallas

32 years 

My babies:


----------



## joelness

Joel from Randle, WA now a mech for the Seabees forcing me to live in Gulfport, MS.
Got serious on bikes about 4 yrs. ago riding a K2 Launch. 
Started SS a year ago or so and have ended up almost strictly commuting since I sold my truck.
Currently on a Motobecane Outcast 29 fixie, no brakes, Kenda 'cross tires and some carbon goodies. Hope to have a full time off road ride soon.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut

Fixedwheelnut 45 from the UK, been riding fixed for seven years now.
I converted an old Falcon for a hill climb competition then started commuting on it and just never looked back to the point where I have only done two geared rides in the last four years.
I love it.

My Falcon is in bits at the moment but I have also collected a 1960 Holdsworth Monsoon saved from a skip [rubbish tip]
My dads old Lambert which now turns out it may be a 1954 Holdsworth Typhoon.
2000 Graham Weigh frame that I use for TT's
2003 Custom built Ron Cooper Audax bike
and I also have just bought a Specialized Tricross, my first Aluminium frame non steel bike.

Frames to be built I have a 50's Claud Butler lugless frame that I am still searching for a pair of forks for.

my bikes my bikes here


----------



## ninjaslim

Hi there

I've been fixed 2 months and loving the change to mix up the riding

oh yeah I'm young on here though still 39!


----------



## Mambeu

Name: Matt M.

From: Ithaca, NY

Age: 21

Occupation: Specialty Coffee Industry

I converted my old Specialized HardRock MTB to SS when I started bike-commuting around Halloween. I had been lusting after a fixed-gear bike for a long time (a year and a half, maybe), but couldn't find a suitable road bike in my size to convert. Finally, this fall, I find a friend of mine with an old Panasonic that's way to big for him (62cm frame, just my size). I bought it, and did a full rebuild. Everything except the frame, fork, headset, and seatpost is new to the bike, and only the 40-year old Brooks isn't brand new. I even painted the frame myself. I took it for its maiden voyage Saturday morning and it rides beautifully. I don't want to go back to gears.


----------



## Nuck_Chorris

Name:Abe Castillo
age:17
years of SS on BMX:5
years of SS on MTB:2
Years of SS on road bike:1
yes im new to road biking
still working on my single speed conversion on my ocr 3


----------



## kenpr

*Ken the new guy*

Name: Ken
From: Gaithersburg,Md
Age: 50
Occupation: Business system consultant, Oracle Applications
Fixed: 2 years- Former Mt biker, 2 shoulder surgeries later........road fixie rider

Bikes: Redline 925, Eddy Merckx AX


----------



## berdswerd

New here.  

Name: Chase
Age: 22
Location: Rohnert Park CA
Occupation: Student
Current bikes: 92 Cannondale Track
06 Felt F4C


----------



## Chaos1

*Newbie/Lurker here*

Name: David
Age: 45
Loc: Central Illinois, recently of Austin TX
Occ: Research Analyst
FG: Trek Soho SS
Other bikes: Litespeed, Cervelo
Just bought an early 80's Puch (read: tank) and stripped it down, coming back to life as a fixie. Thanx to all for the tips and ideas - will post before and after pics once done. I'm no wrench, and this may suck, but it's fun as hell to build your own and I'm not gonna stop now


----------



## nOOky

Hello everyone. My name is Jay Wnuk, I'm 40 and I'm from Winona, MN. I bought my first singlespeed this spring, so far it has been my main ride, and the road and mountain bike have taken a backseat...
I work in the process engineering department at a large plastics compounding company. The economic downturn has hit us hard, I am on a 20% paycut as of now until things improve. It really limits the upgrade and maintenance money I had to spend on my bikes and the two motorcycles I have.
I returned to biking, competitively at least, last spring. I had about a 3 year layoff due to some heart/health issues. I still have some atrial fibrillation haunting me, but it never comes on during biking, always after a ride or race.
I went with a Trek Soho S, against my friends and the whole internet's advice  It is aluminum, not steel, and a name brand, not some boutique name. But I saw it at the LBS, liked it, got it for a great price, so I bought it. I plan to add some bullhorn bars and that's about it.
I've done a few hundred miles on it, with one 56 miler so far. I like the challenge of grinding out low rpm's on a climb, and my spin has cranked up considerably. I also have a full suspension mountain bike and a road bike. I mainly race off road, but this year I'm trying road racing again. I may even try the ss in two weeks on a short 40 mile rolling road race  
This is me at the finish of last years Chequamegon 40...


----------



## 362

name: xavier
from: quito, ecuador
age: 26
bikes: no brand road single speed

hi to everyone!


----------



## h0bbez

.....


----------



## jmpier

*Hello everyone.*

Name: Joe
Occupation: Bicycle Guide
Years Riding a SS: 2
Bikes: converted Raleigh Technium
Panasonic Track bike
My son's Austro Daimler
I've been riding for years. My first serious geared bike was a bike I bought at the May Company in 72 for $100.00 with my paper route money. That bike got lost, somehow. the next serious bike was my Trek 710 I bought in 83 (I still have it).
I built a SS for my 16 y.o. son two years ago and was hooked. I got the Raleigh on Freecycle from a woman who bought it at a garage sale for her husband. He didn't ride it ever. Its quick and responsive and my only non-steel bike I own.
Oh yea, I'm 53 and the final picture is of my newest bike a Pinarello.


----------



## jhaskins

Hey all,
I'm James, a teacher in NC, and fairly new to SS riding, well at least since my banana seat bike when I was 6 (a fixie...come to think of it so was my big wheel).  
I built my first SS this year to help me gain strength on the trails, a Soul Cycles Hooligan. More recently I built up a commuter/trainer with a Leader frame (cheap frame, decent parts). Have not tried the fixed side of my rear wheel yet, but it will happen.

View attachment 172421


View attachment 172422


----------



## charliethetuna

names marc. 
45 years young.
long beach, new york. 
long island railroad conductor. 
16 inch dbr custom cromo hard tail frame with full xt group. 22 pounds.
years fixed, none.
been riding mountain for quite a few years and expect my fixed in the mail any day now.
try to get some pictures up soon but they aint gonna be pretty.


----------



## 180

Ok since people still think I'm a dude, let's clear the air on that funk.

I'm Julie, I was always female from the time I was born. 

Bday 12/28/71

Bikes: 
Madone 4.7
Trek 930

Currently in IL, moving to CA this summer.

Occupations: Web / Graphic Design and my sunscreen product www.thebackpacket.com









Mt Lemmon in Tucson









Vernon Hills Grand Prix 09 Leading the way, for a couple of turns at least. Then I got spit out the back. lol


----------



## charliethetuna

sup dude.


----------



## 180

charliethetuna said:


> sup dude.


----------



## stuck

Randy, age 41, Rockford, IL, 2nd year bilingual kindergarten teacher after 15 years in sales. 

Years fixed/SS: About 5 years now, first did a ghetto conversion of an old beater MTB I picked up at a garage sale (took off the derailleurs, shortened the chain) then picked up an '81 Trek 710 at the Salvation Army for $15, put about $120 into getting it rideable, including the SS freewheel, paint, etc. Still haven't got around to getting photos of it though...


----------



## tommymoe

*Noob*

Hello To you all. I am new to the sport/culture of the ss bicycle. I have been riding my whole life. I guess most seriously when I was aboard different ships in the U.S. Coast Guard. We would bring our mountain bikes along ,and when we made port we would go exploring. I was on a mountain bike here in California when they first became popular, and have been riding them since. Converted one to a commuter or my mule as I call it for errands and and when ever I need to carry heavy loads. I've been intrigued for some time with the ss bikes. Fixed would be to crazy for me. I just bought a Schwinn Cutter 2 weeks ago and at first i thought I had made a mistake on the single speed revolution, But now I love it. I know it doesn't have the high end components, and is a little weird but I like it ,and that's all that really matters. I put my Brooks B-17 saddle on it that I took off the mule and gave the mule the cheap seat the bike came with. I put on bar ends, and that's it so far. I am 52 and retired from the C.G. after 20 years. Then I retired again 2 months ago from college of the redwoods. So now I have plenty of time to ride which is every day. I was going for a ride yesterday, and the ride starts up a hill from the house, and my neighbor across the street who rides a mountain bike say;s to me Tom I don't see how you can ride a single speed. That made it worth switching over right there. Anyway glad to be part of the forum and like what I have read. See ya on the road.

Tom


----------



## brucemit

*from Los Gatos, CA*

Grew up in the midwest. Lots of road riding two-lanes back in those days. Wish I could find my old Raleigh Grand Prix 10-speed now for a conversion. Anyway, I've switched totally to Mtn Biking... except I just went out and got a Felt Brougham fixed gear for training rides on pavement... this thing is a total blast. Perfect for riding after work now that we have so little light. Im stealthing around the backstreets at night (yes, with lights, not toooo stealthy). Like being a kid again. -Bruce


----------



## waldo425

Name: Dave

From: Sammamish WA 

Age: 24

Job: Photographer

Years fixed/SS: about half a year now (I'm a fixie newbster)

Fixed/SS Bike(s):1 Pake track frame with Origin 8 cranks Weinemen DP18s with formula hubs. 


How about you? Feel free to tell us as little or as much as you want:
I want a pony. Someone should get me one.

Picture of me and then one of my fixie.


----------



## serious

Name: Tom
Age: 47
Job: IT manager (I have an engineering degree)

I race mountain bikes (for 5 years now), all on a rigid singlespeed, but I am new to riding single/fixed on the road. I really got the single/fixed road bike to force myself to work on my spinning. I love bikes but I don't ride casually. When I am on my bikes, I am training.


----------



## desertfish

hello,all. I m jessy from china. I am in shenzhen now. have you ever heard of Shenzhen? it is a beautiful and modern city.If one day you come to china,i can be ur guide  of course i can not promise that i will be a good guide coz china is very large and there are so many places i never visit


----------



## Josh8

Hello, I am Josh from Ohio. I work at a bike shop and do all kinds of riding.


----------



## philoanna

Kevin in Maryland (Eastern Shore)
Elementary P. E. Teacher
Beautiful wife, two handsome boys, and 2 labrador retreivers

1998 Stumpjumper hardtail
2008 Specialized Crosstrail
2009 Specialized Tricross

And brand new 2009 Salsa Casseroll Single which is a christmas present ( Can't ride it till next week)
I am stoked. I keep you updated.
Happy Hollidays.


----------



## dgn

Greetings,

I am 25, and I currently make my home in Bloomington, IN.

I recently decided to get a single-speed bike, which brought me to these forums. I've previously owned a Trek hybrid bike, and an old no-name road bike, which I found way to heavy. 

I'm here, because I'd like to start exclusively moving around town on a bike, and going for more extended rides. I also want to be able to take care of my bike properly and understand more about the different components.

So, while I likely won't be one of the more active members here, I look forward to being part of this community.

Best,
D.


----------



## krustyone

Name: Todd

From: Portage, WI

Age: 42

Job: Mentor for troubled youth/daily living skills trainer for mentally challenged adults

Years fixed/SS: part of one

Fixed/SS Bike(s): I switched my Cross Check to SS for the winter and fell in love! Did 62 miles on a rails to trails trail on good Friday. I am going to put the gears back on for some touring but am looking at getting a dedicated SS and trying some fixed gear. Leaning toward the Trek Soho S tight now.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

Name: Brandon

From: Ypsilanti, Michigan

Job: Scenic Carpenter (theatre and film), but I get booted four months out of the year to find something else. Right now that's assembling bikes at the local shop.

Years Fixed: Well, the bike's only been ride worthy for a few months. About five I guess.

Bike: Fuji Obey frame with a lot of Italian parts hung on it with White Industries cranks (thanks again for everyone who helped me get that working!)

I've been riding to work, which is only four blocks away. But I like to take the 9.5 mile route.  Now if I could just convince my girlfriend riding fixed won't result in her immediate death.


----------



## veloreality

hey everyone, im brian.
i live in escondido and have worked at the lbs for about 3 years now. ive been riding fixed for maybe 5 years and kinda morphed in and out of it for other sorts of cycling but still ride it often.
this is me








heres my fast fixed gear








these are my other bikes
































































and i will riding this soon enough








as well as this
https://www.***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/haro-the-porter-2010-mountain-bike.jpg
i race xc mtb, super d, cx, i do bike tours...ect
















i also commute only by bike. no lisence, by choice(no dui ha)


----------



## jmchapple

Jason Chapple, 35, 
1 Son-Baker, 21 mos. Not yet on a bike.
Wife- Allison, Runner
Both are former triathletes now playing one sport.

Winston-Salem, NC. Lots of rolling terrain.

Started riding fixed 3 years ago on an old Peugeot. Last fall decided to get a true fixed frame. Also race crits and 'cross

Surly Creamroller Steamroller 42x16
Phil Wood hubs
DT Swiss rims
miscellaneous other parts


----------



## christal

Name: Chris 

From: San Antonio

Job: Aflac Insurance Sales

Years Fixed: 2

Bike: Motobecane fixed... Rattlecan white, 46x15, Brakeless, decent parts

FAVORITE QUOTE 

"I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailer? We are getting soft... As for me, give me a fixed gear!" -- Henri Desgrange 


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964436057/" title="chris pics 001 by chrischristal, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4964436057_572d0eaf40.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="chris pics 001" /></a>


----------



## endcycle

Ooo... i should jump into this, since i've been reading and posting.

Name: Jeremy
From: Toledo, Ohio 
Age: 35
Job: Network Administrator
Years fixed/SS: just about 6 months now
Fixed/SS Bike(s): Trek Soho S - replaced the handlebars, brake levers, and seat. Plan on new wheels for next summer, and probably replacing the crank as well.
How about you? Feel free to tell us as little or as much as you want:
I'm a single dad (full custody), a total geek, and a musician. I play bass currently (though I've been playing guitar since I was 15) and have played in most of my dream venues with a few bands here and there (including 2 shows at CBGB before it went away).
Picture of me and then one of my fixie.









that's me and my 2 girls a few months ago on vacation. it was a good week. 









my soho S - the kickstand was on at this point, but I removed it recently. While it was useful, it was also annoying and bounced and just was ugly as sin.


----------



## commutenow

Carla
55 almost 56
Bianchi San Jose single that I really enjoy because it has everything you need for racks and fenders if I decide to add them.
Been riding 4ever
Fixed for a few months when I turned 50 till I had an accident that resulted in a hemi shoulder replacement so can't afford to fall and have decided to stick with ss.
Been on this forum for about 10 years
I love riding and plan on riding for a long long time.
Will post a picture soon of my San Jose
9-12th grade art teacher
30 years teaching
Commute as often as possible


----------



## commutenow

*and the bike*

San jose with her new wheels


----------



## Dastirum

Greetings,

My name is Andrew and I live in Sydney, Orstralia - or Down Under!

I am (cough, cough, mumble) forty (cough, mumble, cough) nine and recently returned to cycling. 

I work as the Payroll Supervisor in a government department.

My weapon of mass destruction is a single speed with a few modifications such as flat bars and clipless pedals. Not game enough nor hard core enough to go full on fixie just yet, but give me time. Been commuting to work in the city for the last few weeks and really enjoying it. My run to and from work is about 8 km, but Sydney isn't a flat city and the hills do give me some grief - seriously thinking about going for a smaller chainring. Looking forward to lots of discussions on this forum.

cheers


----------



## carlmartha914

*Carl from Indiana*

Hi
It is great to find this forum. I am looking forward to being a part of this community and interacting with you all.


----------



## 2farjake2far

*Jacobbbb*

Hay hay 

Jacob 
26 yrss

Residing in Brisbane Australia.

riding since the dawn of time,

found my fixie on the side of the road, and just run with it from there.


----------



## Guest

Name: Dave

From: Massachusetts, but living in Florida. 

Age: 33

Job: C-130 Navigator

Years fixed/SS: Just built my first bike.

Fixed/SS Bike(s): Chro-Moly frame, with 48t:17t SS. Works great for me. I will post pics if I can get the picture thread to open for me.


----------



## himmiesutton

Hi, My name is Jim and I'm from Tsawwassen British Columbia. Here is a link to Fixie I just built out:

https://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g435/himmiesutton/Time Machine Fixie/?albumview=slideshow

Cheers, Jim


----------



## MADMAXB

himmiesutton said:


> Hi, My name is Jim and I'm from Tsawwassen British Columbia. Here is a link to Fixie I just built out:
> 
> https://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g435/himmiesutton/Time Machine Fixie/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Cheers, Jim


Nice bike


----------



## himmiesutton

Thanks, I just added a white seat.


----------



## Atomic Barber

Name: Chris
Occupation: Barber
From: Southern Utah
Age: 29
Bikes (all fixed): Vassago Jabberwocky, Singular Gryphon, Surly Steamroller. 

Hello fixed gear/SS friends. Been doing the fixed off road thing all over Southern Utah for a while, and recently picked up my first road fixed gear (Steamroller) and am really digging it. I keep it mostly pavement but seem to find some gravel on just about every ride. Really love the long days in the saddle. In fact, I'm signing up for my first century this fall. I've never done 100 in a day but I think I'm up to the challenge. Good to be here thanks for having me.


----------



## AnonymouseTech

Are SS mountain bikes welcome here? I come from MTBR but my SS has street tires and I like paved roads.


----------



## Scadilla

Name: Oscar

From: Montclair, CA

Age: 29

Job: Unemployed/Freelance artist

Years fixed/SS: none, yet

I really want to get into cycling. I've only road recreationally before, but really want to make it more of a habit starting this summer. I'm on the verge of procuring a SS that can potentially be turned into a nice fixie.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Hi, my name is Rob and I'm from the suburbs of Philadelphia, PA. Age: middle. Got back into cycling about 2 years ago after over 20 years without riding. Went from hybrid to road (love my road bike), then added a folder and an MTB, and now have a Trek Soho S that I love riding. I'll ride fixed-gear bikes occasionally, but have to admit a preference for freewheels.


----------



## AKang269

Aaron Kang.
14 years old, and unused to all this bike stuff.

Currently looking for a fixie


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Hi Aaron, welcome! What bikes are you looking at?


----------



## RGNY

Rob

Utica,NY

41

state cop

moving from singles: cruiser (stock '09 Giant Simple Single) and vintage ('46 Western Flyer), to fixed for fun and commuting. my new post has me 5-10min by car from the office, just can't justify driving that when i could be having fun getting to work.

will stick with bikes from my local shop, they've been awesome and have a few fixed riders on staff. currently debating b/t: Jamis Sputnik and Masi Speciale Uno Drop.


----------



## endcycle

RGNY said:


> Rob
> 
> Utica,NY
> 
> 41
> 
> state cop
> 
> moving from singles: cruiser (stock '09 Giant Simple Single) and vintage ('46 Western Flyer), to fixed for fun and commuting. my new post has me 5-10min by car from the office, just can't justify driving that when i could be having fun getting to work.
> 
> will stick with bikes from my local shop, they've been awesome and have a few fixed riders on staff. currently debating b/t: Jamis Sputnik and Masi Speciale Uno Drop.




there was a guy w/ a jamis sputnik on a pub ride last weekend - he loves it.


----------



## RGNY

yep. went down to the shop w/ some questions. ordered an '11 Sputnik (orange). will pick it up on the 15th.


----------



## parkerm

Name: Parker
Location: Minneapolis
Age: 20
Years fixed: 2

Riding an '80 Raleigh Reliant conversion and love it. It has opened so many doors for me and led me to cycling as a sport. (I would post pictures but I'm not allowed...  )


----------



## PancakePete

Hello!
Name: Pete
Age: 25
Location: GA
Occupation: Psychology Student


----------



## sqynt

Apparently I have not posted before.... maybe stuff from over a year ago don't count.

Name: Steve
Age: 41
Fixed: 1 year
Bike: Converted Miyata


----------



## cabikefreak

I guess I have to post 5 times before I can put something in the wrenching section that may help someone else (IMO dumb). Anyway I'm Gene, age 52, live in SoCal, ride road (Serotta) and mountain (Santa Cruz).


----------



## Hautch

My name is Alex.

I live in North New Jersey/NYC, soon to be Brooklyn.

I freelance in the video production industry, as and editor and assistant editor.

I currently don't own a bike, but am going to purchase one when I move into the city proper and know that I want a single speed. I am hoping to get your input and advice soon, but I guess I need 5 posts to start a thread. I'm a huge n00b and have lots of questions!


----------



## blue lotus

Will be 60 in Sept. 2011. Dusted off my 10 speed Lotus Excelle I bought in 1985. Replaced tires and chain. Now need to build endurance and get used to the bike. Local bike ride clubs here in Westchester County, NY and Fairfield County, CT feature many rides that are at least 20 miles, varying mph. Some tell me that it's the new technology, the bikes of the past decade now enable riders to perform better.


----------



## rosspeterson

Hello, my name is Ross, and I'm a recovering Fred. I enjoy long walks on the beach, playing love songs on my guitar, and finely layered 12k carbon.

I bought one of those fantastic / abhorrent Fuji Track Pros from Nashbar and built it up using some nice pieces of kit that I scrounged from the interwebs. Looking to get a new Litespeed M1 or a Kinesis Granfondo - both works of art, and able to hurt my bank account. I'll post some pics of everything when I get around to it. BTW - if you notice that it says "joined in Jan 2002"... yeah, that's right, over nine years and less than 5 posts. What can I say? I'm dedicated.


----------



## Peacob

Brian

23

Oakland County Michigan

Fixed: 3 years

Fixed/SS bikes: 2010 Bianchi Super Pista, 2002 Pista, 2003 Pista, 07 Lemond Fillmore

There was a comic-con going on in Detroit the same night of a critical mass. Had to stop and get a picture


----------



## 990rick

*Rick from Southwest Oregon*

I'm 62 and have been riding almost continuously since age three. My first rides had three wheels and my first accident was on my last trike. I was coasting down Elmo Street, which I knew was probably too steep, but I wasn't sure so I tried it. When I started going way too fast I tried to get my feet back on the wildly spinning pedals and dumped and slid on the asphalt mostly on my right cheek (face cheek). I had the worst face wound of the whole summer in our neighborhood. The other guys were really awed by it. I was almost sorry when it healed.
Most of my bikes were assembled out of dump-salvaged parts until I got a paper route and bought my first new bike — a supposedly two speed German bike that you shifted by back pedaling. It worked off and on. Mostly off. Got my first drop handle ten-speed when I was sixteen and rode that all over the place. Even when we moved to a small country town I pedalled the fifty miles back to the city to see my girlfriend several times. After getting out of the Navy I got another ten speed with my first paycheck from my job as a junior copywriter and rode all over Toronto, gradually upgrading to better and better bikes, ending with a Raleigh. In anything but snow I could usually beat taxis across downtown and was almost always the first to arrive at a recording session or shoot. I didn't even own a car for twelve years. Not till I got married and my wife's mom gave us her old Datsun which she didn't drive anymore. I live way out in the country now and have a Mongoose mountain bike and a Rans V-rex recumbent. I love the V-rex for long rides and sheer comfort. It is a bit more exercise going up steep hills, but your muscles soon adjust. I ride the Mongoose for shorter rides, gravel roads and when I go to a town where I want to be more visible than I feel I am on the recumbent.

Bike riding is just an integral part of my life. I'm not a club-joiner and don't race or do endurance. I just peddle my happy little butt all over creation wherever I happen to be.


----------



## calcinum

Name: Aaron
Age: 30
Location: Minneapolis (by way of Oakland/SF, Alaska, Colorado, and rural Minnesota)
Occupation: Chiropractic student studying sports medicine and rehab
SS Bikes: pink Surly1x1, Salsa Mamasita with 32x18 magic gear, Specialized singlecross
Proudest Fixed moment: winning the fixed gear category at the first Dirty Benjamin. 106.5 miles of gravel in carver county minnesota. Sure there were only 11 people in the fixed class, and the other 10 probably couldn't have cared less that there was a competition. But I've got the trophy proudly displayed anyway.


----------



## dawodm44

My name is David and I recently bought a Masi Speciale fixed and really love it.


----------



## ss junkie

trevor

18

current commuter is a ss/fix eastside fix 48/16

mtb is a 02 ss marin bear valley with the magic chain (picture has the tensioner to demo it for a buddy) kmc 9speed chain geared 32/15 is perfect for tension and also climbing

been riding since i could walk. according to my folks i never used training wheels....


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Nice bikes -- especially like the Eastside.


----------



## ss junkie

Thanks! The east side needs some work 

Better tires (not a fan of the whitewall)
Bar tape in place of the grips
New seat post
New saddle
Find a way to get rid of the ugly cable holders..
New pedals (my eggbeaters are longing for offside use and I could use some platforms for daily commute)
New brake pads for sure these really don't have much stoping power at all. 

But hey. I ride the thing non stop!!!!!! I love it haha


----------



## Trower

Some call me......Nick
Age: 28
Location: Presque Isle Maine 
Occupation: QC in a CNC shop 
Years SS: What are these gears you speak of?
Time fixed: 1 Year
Bikes: 
85 Bridgestone 600 - SS currently, but soon to be Fixed
70? Ross Gran Tour - Fixed commuter set to have winter studded tires soon:/
2010 Dawes Bullseye - SS, Steel, Rigid 29er (tons of fun)
79 Peugeot U09 - Project bike, now thinking it will make a good touring bike....geared even

Been riding bikes all my life, but mostly of the Mountain variety. Always broke the chains down and made them SS, except for one bike I got when I was 8 that was fixed, loved the thing but I outgrew it. Not to long ago I was given a road bike by my uncle and well I was hooked! Brazed the cassette on the Ross he gave me into a fixie and have had a blast. Now I want all my bikes to be of the fixed variety.


----------



## Scriv

*Hi*

Hi, My name is Dave, and I have a cycling problem. I'm too close to 50 to be happy about it. I have a great family here in west Michigan. I like to ride road bikes, my fixie, and even a single speed mountain bike and another that has more gears than a man needs.


----------



## Boom13

Name: Chris O'Kelly 

I'm currently living in D.C. and have been here since 2006. I've been riding on and off since I was a kid for recreation, but didn't know how much fun riding in an urban environment could be until getting here. I was shocked to see that D.C. was a commuter city and the primary source of transportation (inner city) is bicycles. There is a huge crowd of fixie's here and that struck my interest. 

After drooling over all the fixies that are running around D.C. for the past year or so, I decided to get involved. I recently purchased a scattante americano II at a LBS for $100 bucks (believed it to be a misprint). At purchase, it was set up as a SS. I rode it home and then back to the LBS the next day for a fixed cog and lock ring. I added it to the flip flop hub and will never look back. 

Riding a fixed gear brings all the fun back. Its like being a kid again. It;s just me, my bike, and open road. 

I look forward to talking with you all, and hope you all have some advice to share as I am currently attempting to build (2) fixies. (1) is a 1986 Univega Custom 10 with crazy out of date dimensions and the other is a 70's schwinn (TANK) varsity with an extremely large BB. Both bikes are frame sets only and they need all new components.


----------



## hikzero

I ride a GMC denali road bike, black and gold.

It's a pretty decent bike, especially for the price. Got from Walmart, for about 2 weeks and so far the only problem I'm having is that the gear won't shift to the 3rd gear (the one with the highest difficulty, by the front the derailleur). Plus the brakes are weak, need to get those checked out.


----------



## Apexrider

Sorry wrong forum.


----------



## Dan Hickey

New to the forum.

Age 53

From Maine

Just started riding fixed 6 weeks ago and hooked on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Dan Hickey said:


> New to the forum.
> 
> Age 53
> 
> From Maine
> 
> Just started riding fixed 6 weeks ago and hooked on it.


With a name like Hickey, how can you go wrong?:thumbsup: BTW, I'm 53 too....

Welcome to RBR...


----------



## AVE.iator

Caleb
18 
Used to ride street bmx A LOT. However recently i had a spinal fusion and now i cant do it and college has made me want to get a more commuter style bike. Currently selling my bmx bike and im using the money to buy a fixie. Hoping to get into it but we'll see how much time i'll have.


----------



## olmo65

Name: Jonathan
Age: 46
Occupation: University Professor
Location: Ottawa. Grew up in Toronto and I have been cycling since Dave Stoller was betrayed by Team Cinzano.
Daily ride: Commuting to work on a fixie converted from an English 3-speed. Still working on my track stand.
Weekend ride: Gatineau (Champlain Lookout); 36km of punishing climbs, rollers and steep curvy descents. Keep an eye out for bears and deer too. 

Bikes. Fixed Supercycle (rebadged Raleigh 3-speed). Raleigh Superbe. Olmo Leader (80s steel) with Record 10 speed. Canondale R600 tricked out with Chorus 10 speed. Miyata 1000 touring. Burly Samba tandem


----------



## MonsterCrosser

*Great! I found a Home for post 3 and beyond*

So post number 3...

... I'm an avid rider, interested in all there is to share, learn, see and believe!

Prolly land lots of post here, looks like a friendly different kinda place!

How'm I do'in so far?


----------



## JCavilia

MonsterCrosser said:


> looks like a friendly different kinda place!


Looks can be deceiving. This place is full of vicious flamers who'll rip your guts out if you say a wrong word.

JK ;-)

Welcome.

Do you ride FG, or did you you just happen on this sub-forum because of the "introduce yourself" thread?


----------



## MonsterCrosser

JCavilia said:


> Looks can be deceiving. This place is full of vicious flamers who'll rip your guts out if you say a wrong word.
> 
> JK ;-)
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Do you ride FG, or did you you just happen on this sub-forum because of the "introduce yourself" thread?


 Both,

Not worried about getting my head ripped off, I think it's pretty loose anyways might just fall off by itself. There really is no place to show up here on RBR, so this worked, thanks for the welcome mat.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Name: Alex

From: Northamptonshire England

Age: 26

Years SS: 0 at the moment

Fixed/SS Bike(s): Kinesis T2 (build in progress.


----------



## raymonda

:thumbsup:


asterisk said:


> Name: D. Davis
> From: Oregon
> Age: 25
> Job: Online media for dead tree purveyor
> Years fixed/SS: 8-ish
> Fixed/SS Bike(s):
> 
> EAI BareKnuckle, occasional racer and go-to fast ride
> 
> 
> Gianni Motta, vintage Sunday ride
> 
> 
> Surly CrossCheck, daily commuter dubbed WhiteCheck


That Motta is sweet!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## davestv

Hi,
Dave, 51
Just started commuting to work via bike just over a year ago. I converted a road bike to a SS (52/17) in August, loving it. Working on a 1973 Peugeot PR-10, which is going to be fixed. 
We've been having a warm Fall/Winter here in Toronto, so I'm still driving the SS, but when the snow or ice is on the road I'll be on my mountain bike, that will be a sad day.

Nice to see I'm not the only one that is spending way too much time dreaming about bikes...


----------



## INOX NYC

*Hi folks*

Artie Richard, Brooklyn NY


----------



## erik1245

Name's Erik....

Freshman at University of Nevada, Reno -- now I'm home for winter break in the Bay Area, California. I'm majoring in biochem, and I'll start a minor in Basque Studies next fall. I'm considering taking another minor in some business-related field, too.

I've been riding mountain bikes on the intense fire roads around here for just about four years -- I post on mtbr.com under the same username. I had a singlespeed mountain bike, bought a road bike, built up a fixed gear commuter (built from a '73 Schwinn Le Tour frameset), bought a geared hardtail to replace the ss mtb that was falling apart, and a few weeks ago my uncle gave me his old full-squish mtb. So when I go back to school I'll convert my new hardtail to singlespeed once again. 

So I've ended up with about a year of ss mtb, roughly six months of fixed commuting/messing around, and I'll be riding a ss mtb again soon enough. Here's the hardtail that will soon have 26 fewer gears, and then the fixed gear after that. Right now the hardtail has BB7s and Mavic Crossrides, instead of the XTR v-brakes and Cane Creek WAM wheels that were on there originally.


----------



## Raleigh Reliant

Name: David
Bike: Raleigh Reliant
From: Shafter, California
Age: 22
Years SS/Fixed: 0
SS/Fixed Bikes: 0


----------



## joshfinnie

Name: Josh Finnie
Age: 28
Location: Washington DC
Bike: Motobecane Track (Stock as of right now, looking to get a front break and a flat bar)
Years Fixed: 0 (bought the Track for Christmas 2011)

I have been riding a road bike (Trek 1600SLR) regularly for about 2 years now, but I got tired of taking it out for short trips around town; like the simplicity of a fixed-gear. I have been car-less since I moved here in September, so really depending on bicycles to get around.


----------



## Alanyuen680

Hi everybody
Name: Alan
Age: 27
Occupation: automotive service apprentice
Years of ss: 6 years (all bmx)
Ss bike owned: Gary Fisher and Haro bmx
Years of fixed: 0
Fixed bike owned: 2011 norco spade

Just bought this norco as a new way to commute in the city since I have just was sold my car and motorcycle. have been off the bike for 8 years. The only thing I ever owned or rode are bmx so naturally I was looking for a single speed bike. Had no intension to ride fixed when I bought the bike but since it came with a flip flop hub so I figure I might as well give it a try. So far I've been loving it. I'm sure you all know the reasons.


----------



## chemical_brother

Name: Ted.
Age: 24
Location: Western KY
Bike: 2009 Giant Bowery '84
Years Fixed: 0.4 I just got the Bowery for around town commuting after riding my first real mountain bike for a month.

Too much fun, although I can see myself getting a geared road bike for the hills.


----------



## Mingkishi

Name: Ming

From: NYC

Age: 28 

Job: Personal Trainer

Years fixed/SS: 3 years SS and 1 year fixed. Just finishing up my build

Fixed/SS Bike(s): 2007 Trek 7100 converted to Fixed/ 2009 Trek Soho S custom build


----------



## Rad Fondo

Name: Mike

From: San Clemente, CA

Age: 47

Years SS/Fixed: 10

SS/Fixed Bikes: Raleigh


----------



## retspih

Name: Eric

Location: New York

Age: 20

Ride: Giant Bowery

Interest: Engineering student, planning on building my own frame pretty soon. Getting acquainted with bike mechanics for the first time in my life...need to actually get into cycling. I'm involved in bikes at a very (very) basic level.


----------



## danielmr2

Name: Daniel
Location: Los Angeles
Age: 32
Bikes: Tomasso Augusta & Pake 
Years Fixed: 4 years 
I got my first fixed gear during college 4 years ago because of gas prices and for exercise and I ended up really liking the simplicity and lightness of the set up and kept riding them even after college.


----------



## yonkers320is

hi, new here. 
name: Pat
Locat: Yonkers, NY
age not important, its just a number....


----------



## mcscars

Name: Matt

Location: Lubbock, TX

Age: 20

Ride: Motobecane Track

Been seriously mountain biking for about a year now. Bought the fixie for commuting to school over Christmas and love it FAR more than I could have hoped!  I don't think I'll ever buy a geared road bike (until I find that ONE hill I can't get up...)

Originally from Albuquerque, NM but now I'm a Mechanical Engineering student at Texas Tech.


----------



## williestumble

*yo!*

Names Willy
jus trying to build up my post so i can start posting pics of my ride!!


----------



## Ashe

Heyo!
Eric
Canada
26
Years fixed - 2
Learned a couple of years ago I love bikes. All types but it if had to pick I am a roady. found some intresting articles on fixed gears and said HEY! i can do that. Its been a love affair ever since.

Most days you will find me on a road bike but I love to just cruise on my fixed gear. Attached is my custom fixie... yes it is a little loud.


----------



## bonefamily

Figured I'd better give an introduction:

My name is Bryan.
I'm 47 years old and live in central Ohio.
I'm a CNC machinist at Honda of America.
I've been riding single speed road for a couple of years - all conversions. I just took ownership of my first dedicated single speed - a Schwinn Madison. Sorry I don't have any current pics yet, but I'll get some soon.


----------



## jammincakes

Ben
Cali
16
I've been riding fixed for 1.5 to 2 years. It's gotten me into cycling a lot.
I have two builds: from a Kilo TT grass racer frame and an IRO angus frame.


----------



## xrodolfox

Name: Rodolfo
Age: 34
Location: Ann Arbor (and Detroit), MI

Bike: Mercier Kilo Stripper Chrome with Aerospoke Track, and Velocity b43 front, and Nitto RB-021 bars. It ride it with some old school LOOK cleats instead of anything with a strap. 

I started riding my fixie for fun and tempo training. I now totally love it. It is SO MUCH FUN!
I used to ride it 5miles (with hills) one way to work daily. I got into a few accidents and almost was killed by a motorist more than once. Not fun. Once, I also also assaulted with fists, by a motorist. Holy hell. 

Now, my work has moved to Detroit. I have to drive my bike 1hr 15mins to my office. Then I sit on my butt until lunch when I can go across town (5miles on the flat) to get lunch. It is the best part of the day.


----------



## DarthTheo

Name: Theo

From: West Michigan, USA

Age: 27

Years SS/Fixed: 0 - but looking to begin! 

SS/Fixed Bikes: Currently researching first single speed purchase


----------



## PeteV

Name: Pete

From: Adelaide, South Australia

Age: 38

Job: Registered Emergency Nurse

Years SS/Fixed: 3ish

Bikes: Mojo (Australian brand) Urban Single Speed (most parts upgraded except crank and frame)

I started riding an old hybrid to work as a way of improving my fitness and losing weight after a health scare. As I rarely shifter gear and the hybrid died I bought a cheap fixie and was hooked on it straight away after I switched it to single speed due to an old knee injury. I've lost around 25kg to date (55ish pounds)


----------



## berlian

Name:Berlian

From: Jakarta, Indonesia

Age: 22

Job: Purchasing Officer of Mercedes Benz Truck company

Years fixed/SS: 2+

Fixed/SS Bike(s): 1 Giant Omnium


----------



## sramred

new guy here, just started to ride and i'm looking to get my first track bike (for racing) i'm a beginner (racer) but i first need a good well rounded track bike


----------



## sramred

i'm looking for a nice stiff carbon frame to start (i can budget in cheaper components and wheels now, and upgrade later) but i would like suggestions on a good carbon frame with good upgrade potential


----------



## sramred

what do u guys suggest?


----------



## sramred

Budget for frame / bike would be $600 / $1200


----------



## Toni91

Name: Toni

Age: 21

From: Central Coast, CA, US

Job: College junior

Years SS/FG: 1 1/2

Always been into bikes as kid and respawned my interest a couple of years ago. Always rode my friend's conversions and second-hand builds until I finally got my own. Currently trying to buil up posts to start threading and discussing.


----------



## jrm

*John from Oakland, Ca*

Transportation Planner extraordinaire. 51 riding a SWOBO Crosby SS.


----------



## gkingsto

I am 55 years old and just built my 1st single speed from an old chromoly steel Panasonic Sport DL 12 speed. After listening to the neigh sayers, and then doing a lot of homework on the specs, I produced a pretty and fun single speed. My average ride on it is 20 to 30 mles through the rolling hills of south central PA. It's my weekday training bike, on the weekends I break out the carbon racing bike! Lots of fun. Who says that single speeds are only for the young crowd???? I'll post pics soon.....Greg


----------



## NinjaHawkins

Name: Andrew

Age:20

Experience: Next to none 

Location: University of Arkansas

Living in a college town has opened my up to the world of cycling in general and I'm hoping to become a SS/Fixed regular.


----------



## klink

*Hello*

Hello, 
I am brand new to this site and want to introduce myself. My name is Todd I am 49 and I live in Colorado Springs, Co. I have owned many bikes in my time but have not ridden in a while. I have for some time been interested in returning to the simple joy of riding I knew when I was a kid and will soon purchase a SS/Fixie. I am doing a lot of online shopping and forum searching to inform my decision, road tests come next. I appreciate the experiences of others and have enjoyed the posts I have read here, thank you.


----------



## Babel Coglioni

Born: 1969

Location: Perth, Western Australia

Single-speed road commuter: 2007 Specialized Langster, mostly stock, except for the Speedplay Zero SS pedals.


----------



## gkingsto

*Old Fart doin' the Single Speed thing.....*

Born 1957....Been riding seriously since 1986, first on Mountain bikes, then a roadie doing the carbon fiber thing (still a roadie) then Last winter I tore my 1981 Panasonic down to bare metal, repainted, and rebuilt it as a single speed. Not a fixie though because I ride the rollers of south central PA. The bike is geared for modest hills and it is in a word FUN! Lots of new parts but running steel frame and old skool dia-compe brakes.....yes brakes!! Never understood the no brake thing!

Keep it Steel..keep it real!


----------



## lawlz_xD

Hi! My name is Ryan and I'm 19 years old, currently attending college in California. I've ridden cheapo Wal-Mart MTB's my entire life and have never even so much as ridden on a fixie. Recently, I've moved off-campus and my commute is around 10-15 miles and my old MTB with broken gears/brakes/drivetrain just wasn't going to cut it anymore so I purchased a supposedly cheap but good single-speed off of Amazon (Takara Single-Speed). This will be my first "real" bike and I'm hoping (but not really) that I won't get addicted to this hobby!


----------



## Jcross11

*Hey*

I am J.J. I live in Mesa, as. I am currently riding a swee Basso single speed bike, I am trying to find out the exact model of bike I have it has been fun trying to research it..anyway hello


----------



## wicked_ink

Hello, Mike here from San Jose California.


----------



## Mr.Tickles

Hello, I've been biking for almost 37yrs. Never tried a fixie and am going about converting an old marinoni. Looks like fun.


----------



## pavena

Pavena /20/LA/New to SS


----------



## Slimpee

Hey all!

I'm in my late 20's and in my last year of professional school. Before moving for school, I spent some time in the Twin Cities and loved it. I began riding SS mtn bikes and decided no gears is a great way to go. I just recently bought a SS road bike and use it to ride around town...it's pretty damn fast!

I also recently completed my first cyclocross race and had a blast!


----------



## Spudzie

Name: Tim

Age: 41

Location: Hebron, Ohio

Job: Factory worker 

Bike: Vuelta SS

Riding: This is not my first SS bike but this is my current training/run around bike


----------



## NRV

Nate
30
New York


----------



## gntrobo

just picked up my wabi cycles bike yesterday, it's the classic frame version. been road biking the past 3yrs and wanted to give ss a shot, so far i'm glad i did 

thanny

btw, here's a shot of the bike (sorry for the crappy iphone pic)


----------



## proline69

Hector 
43
Chicagoland area
Got into BMX then Trails/MTBing now THIS ! 
Anything that keeps me out of trouble - but apparently bikes don't ( with THE WIFE )


----------



## youngmth

Michael
40
San Jose, CA
0 years in fixed gear riding

Just finished my first fixie build over the holidays. It's a 1980 Univega Viva Sport converted with Eighthinch conversion kit.


----------



## hopatrickz

Patrick
19
Orange County, CA


----------



## Stuballz

Stu 
35
Belvidere Il
I'm mostly a roadie but my favorite bike is my 2008 Redline 925. I put over 2000 miles a year on it. I bought it cause it was cheap, but its been a great rig.


----------



## evanchale

Awesome forum with great info. I am Evan 26 years old in South Carolina Grew up mountain biking in Colorado and looking to switch a fixed gear road bike. Not to many mountain to mountain bike here!


----------



## ice-cycle

Name: Gerald
Age: 60
Location: Ottawa
Job: Teacher

Okay, I have been bicycling since I was a kid, like most here I suspect. I recall with fondness my old single speed JC Higgins, as my folks didn't have enough money to buy a fancy three speed, like the ones the 'rich' kids had. In my late teens I graduated to motorcycles --is that swearing here? But then in my impoverished student days in Toronto, I began bicycling again. It was insane fun. For a number of years I lived in northern Canada, where bicycling didn't really seem like much of an option, for the two months without snow. About 23 years ago I moved to Ottawa, looked at the map, figured out I was 13 km from work, and thought hey, why not buy a bicycle. So for the first ten years, I wore a Trek Antelope out, then about 13 years ago I got a Peugeot hybrid. It has been a fabulous bicycle. Feeling more adventurous, two years ago I got a Surley Long Haul Trucker. It is a tank but still fun. 

So why am I posting here? I have been obsessing --that is just how I roll-- about getting a fixed gear bicycle. My 28 year old son says, "No dad, you are too old, you will ruin your knees. Don't do it." Then the other day I went into the local bike shop, and the tall lanky young salesman said, "No dude, a fixie will ruin your knees." 

So I scrolled through all ten pages of people's postings on this thread, and what do I see, a fair number of older 'gents' who still ride fixies. What am I missing? 

Although I do not bicycle through the snow in winter --it is mostly because it would mean commuting on a 5 km stretch of road, posted at 70 kmh where traffic actually goes 80 to 90km, without a shoulder-- I do bicycle from March through to December. During the summer I bicycle everywhere I want to go, much preferring it to driving --no parking hassles, no traffic hassles, and it is fun. I also jog about twice a week, doing a routine run of either 10.25 km or 14 km. So far my knees are fine. So the moral of the story is that I am fit, though by no stretch an athlete. I love bicycling --my motto is "two wheels good, four wheels bad." 

Oh yes, finally, a buddy of mine is a mad bicyclist, who has offered to help me build a fixie. So what is your collective advice. Take a pass, or jump in? Or am in de Nile?


----------



## 2:01

ice-cycle said:


> Name: Gerald
> Age: 60
> Location: Ottawa
> Job: Teacher
> 
> So what is your collective advice. Take a pass, or jump in? Or am in de Nile?


My advice? Go for it. Take it slow and gear low to start and build up from there. Seems like I plug Wabi like crazy, but give Richard Snook at Wabi a call. I believe he's near your age and all of his bikes are SS/Fixed. Top notch company. 

Single Speed, Fixed Gear Bikes. Fixie Parts & Accessories | Wabi Cycles


----------



## Babel Coglioni

Gerald, I recommend that you get or build a single-speed bicycle with a flip-flop rear hub so that you can choose between freewheel or fixed cog. I commute daily (not far: about 23 km round trip) on a freewheel single-speed. I try the fixed cog side every now and then, but find I prefer the freewheel for various reasons. I don't like the thought of having to take a sharp turn on a fixie, and clipping the pedal on the road. I trackstand at intersections; on a fixie, I find it awkward to get the correct pedal orientation for comfortable trackstanding, without either raising the rear wheel in the air to rotate it (with front brake applied, so it looks like you're doing a stunt in traffic, which is not a look I seek), or rolling a little further towards the intersection than I want to. Not really a problem if you don't ride in traffic, or you always clip out at intersections. I also prefer freewheeling down steep descents. On the subject of knees, for what it's worth, I use Speedplay Zero pedals (lots of float).

(Age: 43, Gear: 44x16)


----------



## Babel Coglioni

gntrobo said:


> just picked up my wabi cycles bike


Nice! Very clean.

What's the wheelset (rims, hubs)? Brakes (er, Tektro)?

Did you consider the SRAM Omnium crankset, or was the Sugino (nothing wrong with it) standard Wabi spec?

I dig the cable housing all the way to the rear brake, but can you tell me why you chose to secure the housing to the top tube via clamps, rather than (perhaps more discreet) braze-ons? I'm curious, because the frame is clearly set up for brakes rather than being a brake-less track/fixie bike (for example, there's a hole drilled in the bridge between the seat stays).


----------



## ice-cycle

Thanks for the advice guys. Now the weirdness. When I checked out this forum, not logging in, I could see my post, and the responses. When I logged in I couldn't see either. What gives?


----------



## cincy_kid

Howdy from Cincinnati!

I just joined this forum...yesterday.

Good to see Fixed/SS pilots out there!

Name: Collin

From: Northern Wisconsin (Eau Claire area) but have resided in Cincinnati, OH since 1996.

Age: 48

Job: Delta Air Lines pilot; MD88/MD90 aircraft; based in CVG.

Years Fixed/SS: 5 years fixed gear...but was introduced to fixed gear riding in the mid 1970's by my dad who was a junior amateur track racer in Newark, NJ in the mid to late 1920's with the Bay View Wheelmen. Dad did not care for multiple gears at all...even in his later years when he was in his mid 80's. Any bike that was given to him as a hand-me-down or that he acquired was converted to fixed gear. 

Fixed/SS bike: 2010 Schwinn Sprint fixed gear purchased new in late 2009; currently heavily modified for fixed gear time trialing with Dura-Ace track & road, Easton, Mavic and ZIPP components.


I'm the goofy dude in the center of the pic below...I was able to manage a first place finish last month in the fixed gear category of a local/regional time trial series.










My 2010 Schwinn Sprint fixed gear TT bike with Mavic Open Pro clinchers...









My 2010 Schwinn Sprint fixed gear TT bike with ZIPP tubulars...


----------



## prisonrodeo

Name: Chris

From: All over, really...

Age: 44

Job: University Professor

Years fixed/SS: 0

Fixed/SS Bike(s): None (yet).

I rode a bike 15 years ago, and now that I have a son, and thinking of getting back into it. I'm thinking I'll get a single-speed road or hybrid in the next month or so.


----------



## Tig

I'm Doug, and I'm back to riding after 3 1/2 years off while working long night shifts in IT security. My fitness was at zero 2 months ago but is _start_ing to return after 9 moderate group rides each Saturday, no longer than 1 hour and 40 minutes. Turning 50 means get fit again or become a heart clogged couch potato!

I started racing track bikes back in '90 (Alkek Velodrome) and riding road fixed gear about 14 years ago. 
To keep me motivated, I plan on riding the Houston-Austin MS-150 in 2014 on a fixed gear. I last rode it in 1988.

My current fixed gear is a Soma Rush I built. 
39x15 gear combo.


----------



## markaitch

^^^nysss...spin to win


----------



## Todd_Pearce

Hello all,
Name. Todd
Live. Sacramento CA
Age. 42

Been riding both SS Road and MTb since Oct. 2012 
I thought I would give it a try and since have not been on geared MTB at all and only ride geared Road on long HILLY rides.

View attachment 285000

View attachment 285001


----------



## encee1

Hey All,

My name is Encee and I just picked up an SE Draft Single speed. I'm pretty much getting into biking since I moved to seattle and want to get healthier, commute in urban environments and overall reduce carbon footprint. I know this isn't place (and I'll search for appropriate thread) but I'm currently looking to change my 42/12 single gear setup to a 3 gear front which I saw on a Torker U-D. I really liked the quick start and the Shimano auto shifter as the speeds increased. Unfortunately I missed opportunity to get the details of that setup and I'm such a noob I'm starting from scratch. Any way, if someone wants to direct me to correct thread that'd be much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Rmilledge32

Hello all,
Name. Ryan
Live. NE Indiana
Age. 25

I've been riding bikes since i was 3, just recently bought a fixed gear bike for exercise/fun out in the country and possibly taking it into the city. Really enjoying the bike so far looking to make subtle changes and upgrades in the future months.


----------



## Audley_Yung

Name: Audley 

SS/fixed Bike: Gravity Swift2 Aluminum 

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 28

First time hopping back on a bike after 10 years of not riding one. Decided to give up car for this school year and see how much I can save by commuting 12 miles on a bicycle. I decided to start off with a cheaper ride first and see where it will take me later on. Bought a Gravity Swift2 off BD for $300 plus shipping


----------



## curlymaple42

*Re: Introduce yourself- Who are you thread…*

Converting my 1993 Stumpjumper into a fixie flat bar road bike. 26" wheels obviously. Amazing how light the bike is once i stripped off all the extra crap! I an building this as a free wheel fixie using a conversion kit. Just ordered a chain tension thing. Can't wait to get it all rigged up! I custom made a birch flat bar for it too. I will post pictures once the forum let's me. 

Chris


----------



## Possu

Hi!

Just to refresh this thread. 

Name: Harri

Age: 34

Location: Tampere, Finland

Bikes: FG On One Pompino, SS Surly Karate Monkey, geared road bike Giant Defy 1

Years: FG coupple of months

I built this Pompino last summer and still getting used to it (I was single speeding during the winter (snow) time) and driving fixed as well. It's pretty scary to drive fixed -yet facinating.


----------



## johnny5ive

Name: Chad

From: Rochester NY

Age: 34

Job: Welder/Fabricator/Machinist... really depends on what needs to be done in the shop

Years fixed/SS: Picking my first up on Saturday

Fixed/SS Bike(s): Jamis Beatnik

I rode BMX and skateboarded until my mid-late 20's. Got married, bought a house in the country and had kids. My hobbies were kind of cancelled then. Now I'm newly divorced, sold my house and got an apartment downtown about 1.3 miles from my shop. I am also rather strapped for cash and have decided that a simple single speed commuter could be a huge money saver in the long run. I also would like to get back into BMX and skateboarding but this is a more realistic plan for now.


----------



## dwt

Name: Doug

From: Syracuse NY

Age: 63

Job: retired 

Years fixed/SS. Built my first this winter, have ridden all of 10 miles on it this summer. Too much rain. 

Bike is a cheap eBay generic steel frame; will upgrade now that I know I like it

Took up mountain biking 25 years ago when Dr. told me to stop running as knees were getting bad. Added road riding a few years later for additional fitness. Raced both as mid pack age group rider. Built a SS 26'er mtb mid 90's also raced that once. Have 2 mtb now and 1 road bike. Under the n+1 theory and to try something new and different decided on fixie with flip- flop hub. Why not? Rode it SS a number of times this summer, but it took me a while to get the balls to ride it fixie. When I did, I liked it right away. Intend to spend much time on it once weather clears up


----------



## fixinta

How's it going? Lionel here. Figured I'd introduce myself to the forums. We'll start out with the typical married, father of 4, engineer and machinist and I ride a fixie. 

I'm new to the forums and nearly feel like I'n new to bikes. I took about a 20 year vacation from riding and got a little plump in the process. I've been back at it for about 6 months now and have shed 21 pounds.

I bought an older Specialized MTB a while back and planned on turning it into a commuter. I noticed that I pretty much kept it in one gear the entire time I rode it and figured I must shed that noisy crap that was useless weight. I started looking into converting it, but happened across a Hopworks Pub Runner made by SE Bikes at a local shop for a good deal. It was last year's model, so they knocked $100 off the price. I still have the MTB, but do not ride it. 

Back to the fixie. I have close to 600 miles on it at the moment. At around 200 miles, I bought a set of Thickslicks. I decided on those tires for 2 reasons, durability and cost. OK, I also had a dividend at REI, so they cost me $9 for the set. I have managed to commit fixie blasphemy according to a few enthusiasts here in Portland, OR. Since the rain season has come, I installed fenders, lights, a rack, a computer, and panniers. I also ride with both brakes and a helmet. A guy on the commuter train(I travel about 29 miles via train) calls me, "Unfixed." I'm 41 and too old to really care. I laugh with him, thinking to myself how not fond of corded jeans and flannel I am. Hey, to each his own. 

I'm looking forward to lurking, maybe having a little input, and checking out what everyone else is riding.


----------



## bmwjoe

Name: Joe

From: Telford PA

Age: 56

Job: Mechanical Engineer

Years fixed/SS: 3+2 with 40 years in between

Fixed/SS Bike(s): 1990's Cesare Track (work in progress)

I started riding a fixed gear on my grandfather's track bike in the 1970s. That ended when I rode into a parked car. I took up track riding at the velodrome two years ago and fell back in love. Read about it here:

Joe's Track Experience 

Here is my project:




















Ride Safe,
Joe


----------



## CrankyCarbon

Howdy Group.
Name: Steve
From: SE Michigan
Age: You really need to know this? 48
Job: Computers

I'm a "more mature" racer from the early 80's lol
I stopped racing in 86 when I couldn't anymore due to lung issues .. you can't pick and choose races due to weather.
I did some MTB racing in the late 90's but they pushed me to Elite fairly fast and then I stopped. I didn't want to train. It was fun up to that point.

Now after blowing my knees in 2009 from a cleat loosening while hill climbing, and other issues since then I've given myself a goal for TT'ing
So .. I've been indoor training since late October.

Boy .. talk about rock bottom in physical fitness. I was there. Sweating hurt at the beginning. Now I'm having more fun.

I have my road & track bikes from the 80s, and a few more updated ones from around 2000. The newer stuff is way $$$ out there. Hope to get on the road again and have some super fun.


----------



## superferrisbueller

Hi! UK rider here just registered, so thought I'd say hi! I've been riding MTBs for over 15 years, but this is my first year riding a SS, and I'm loving it! I've posted a photo on the other thread, which I hope you'll all enjoy!


----------



## jamesdwebber

Name: Jim
From: Reno, NV
Age: 37
Job: professor
Years riding: MTB for 15, SS/FG for almost 2

I've been reading this forum for about two years as I got into SS/FG riding. The forum has been really helpful for total newbie, especially one scared of choosing one gear for riding in the mountains. Based on discussions here, I bought a Wabi Classic and have been riding that mostly fixed for the last year or so. I love it and find myself riding SS/FG more than geared these days!


----------



## cwhiatt

Hey, I'm Chris (43yrs old) from Mpls, MN. Just joined the boards. I commute and ride for recreation. I have a 2007 Kona Caldera and a Benotto Pista 2700 (see fixed/ss gear picture forum for pics of the Benotto).


----------



## jason124

I can throw my hat into the ring now!

Name: Jason
From: Austin, TX
Age: 31
Job: Sys admin
Years riding: Intermittently for 19 years, more serious in the past year. Few days with SS

I picked up a generic SS at an unclaimed property auction that needed some work. Currently going through shakedown rides trying to see what else needs to be done. Might try commuting with it once I get stronger.


----------



## bmwjoe

Welcome to Single Speed.


----------



## xpatico

Hey All,
I live in Bradenton, FL
Retired, 69 years old (really gonna skew the age curve)
Used to race Cat 3 in central TX back in the mid 70s. Gave it up after some bad experiences. Hadn't been on a bike since.
Had some knee problems last fall, strained MCL. Doc recommended cycling as rehab. joined a gym and started spinning. Fell in love all over again. Bought a Mercier Kilo TT. Use it in SS mode. I love the simplicity and efficiency. have since bought and restored a Schwinn 974 aluminum road bike. (Pics to follow)
I'm still a little leary of riding in traffic but that will go away with confidence.
I'm hooked again. Can't get enough.
Rob


----------



## bmwjoe

xpatico said:


> Hey All,
> I live in Bradenton, FL
> Retired, 69 years old (really gonna skew the age curve)
> Used to race Cat 3 in central TX back in the mid 70s. Gave it up after some bad experiences. Hadn't been on a bike since.
> Had some knee problems last fall, strained MCL. Doc recommended cycling as rehab. joined a gym and started spinning. Fell in love all over again. Bought a Mercier Kilo TT. Use it in SS mode. I love the simplicity and efficiency. have since bought and restored a Schwinn 974 aluminum road bike. (Pics to follow)
> I'm still a little leary of riding in traffic but that will go away with confidence.
> I'm hooked again. Can't get enough.
> Rob


Rob,

Welcome aboard. I am glad to hear the bug bit you.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## HearEyeAm

*Yo! from NYC*

Hello Fellow Fixed Gear-Heads! I live and ride in and around New York City. I have been riding my fixed franken-bike for 3 years just about everyday including the winter. I am 30 years old. 

I used to ride a $1600 Trek Cross Bike before it got stolen IN my friends apartment. I couldn't afford a machine like that again so I bout a cheap fixed setup just to get me rolling again. Over time I upgraded everything except the seat post (which I will soon - Hi Thomson!). I'ts better than the expensive cross bike, haha, and it has made me a much better rider. I ride drops when I'm going hard but usually keep the risers on for commuting. I have straps now but am saving up for the Giro Empires and some clip-less pedals. D) My bike is a money pit! But that comes with the territory.

I am getting stronger and faster everyday. I mostly ride/race on the streets but I am looking to get into the velodrome (Kissena) and also train/ride with any fixed gear group or team. If you live and ride around the NYC area please let me know any info you may have. I consider myself an experienced rider but by no means an expert and welcome any advice or information. 

Currently I am 'gearing up' for a century ride upstate with a couple of friends. I'm sure we will be doing it again 'down the road' if anyone around here is interested. (sorry about the puns).

Well don't be afraid to holler at me and ride/train/race with me. See you out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Langster#56

Good morning all I'm Greg from Texas. I'm new to the forum and just purchased my first single-speed, Langster Durango, at 66 years of age. To those of you that ride fixed, you have my utmost respect.


----------



## Eric Hyom

Eric from Hampshire, UK.

The first Audax I completed on fixed was the hilly 1200k PBP in 1983, I was 34 at the time and rode a gear of 48 – 20. It would have taken around 227,000 peddle revs to complete the ride. It was an incredibly fast spinning gear, there is a time on many hills when people with gears would stop peddling on the descents, and it was at this point I would often pass a group of riders. I found 64.8 an easy gear to ride on both climbs and descents. 

The PBP is an ideal fixed wheel event, with lots of hills, and not too steep, I have to say I enjoyed hurtling down more than climbing. I always rode with two brakes this gave me the confidence to go faster, I never liked using the peddles to slow me down.

I quit smoking in July 1981 and started to ride a bike, it had a 48 – 18 fixed. I changed over to gears after a while and managed a 600k the following year before breaking my collar bone. In the second year I did the 1400k Lands End to John o’ Groats in May and that put me off distance riding, so I put a 48 – 20 fixed on my bike.

When my friends said they were doing the PBP three months later in August; it did not appeal at all. That is until one of them; Jane Ramsdale said in jest; why don’t you do it on a fixed. I entered two shorter practice events but packed on both, so the PBP became my first completed event.

The thought of riding a fixed is possibly harder than actually doing the ride on a fixed, I think a lot more people have the ability to do the ride but never attempt it. I found that it helps to sort the mind out first. When I took on a ride that I thought might be beyond my capability; I would make plans to ride to the event and back, we rode about 200k to the start of the PBP; and on the way back a kind Frenchman gave us a lift for about a 100k.


----------



## BikeEthics

Hey. This is a shared account as we are in a process of opening up our cycling business that is focused on sustainability. Also, we like to create a community that promotes cycling and sustainability. Other than that, we like to ride fixed gear, single-speed, road bikes, and mountain bikes. Feel free to reach out to us if you have any questions.


----------



## shrubs

Mark
Early Airline Pilot Retirement
Tinkerer. Will try to fix anything. I may be slow compared to a pro, but I can get a good fix eventually.
Been on many types of bikes over the years.
I actually read directions and follow them.
Am in excellent bike shape.


----------

